# Crystal Lake snack bar open.



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

A small group and I took a ride up today to check out what they had to offer. We met the owner who was a nice guy and really happy to see cyclist up there after the road being closed so long. He asked us to spread the word and let everyone know they are open and ready for business. Its was a nice option to get some warm food after the cold and foggy climb up the 39 and will also be great to get something nice and cold come summer time. If you get a chance head on up!










You can also find them on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/CrystalLakeCA


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's great. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very cool to know


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they have Nemo's Carrot Cake? How about chocolate chip cookies? 


String cheese?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tight Nipples said:


> Do they have Nemo's Carrot Cake? How about chocolate chip cookies?
> 
> 
> String cheese?


Dude did you have to bring up Nemo's Carrot Cake! Now I am on the hunt dam you! 7-11's are few and far between out here.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome to know!


----------

